
Ask HN: How old do you feel? - julienreszka
Not how old you are, how old do you feel?
Example : 10 years older or 5 years younger or something like that...
Why do you feel this way?
Do you often hear &#x27;He doesn&#x27;t look his age.&#x27;
======
souprock
I felt like I gained 25 years when I got a knee injury. Now my knee clicks and
hurts, preventing the activity that had kept me thin.

------
JPLeRouzic
\- probably 30 years older than the average HNer (62yo)

\- Because I saw a post today where one person told about their old parents
who where in their forties and just use their computers for email and videos.

Why do you ask this question? Do you want to know what are the temporal
reference points of HNers, or what cultural reference they use for ageing?

~~~
julienreszka
I'm wondering about the process of ageing.

